# Glazing windows



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

Got a house to do a lot of re glazing on the windows, looks like they used a paste to glaze with insted of 33, anyone know what type of paste glazing there is on the market?
BPTL


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Used to be some caulk type (use in a caulking gun), never really looked at it though....


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

DAP has a type of glazing that looks like a tube of caulking. I thought it worked well and held up (been 3 years). The downside is it can be real messy and the finished product does not look as good as panes glazed with DAP 33. The end of the tube is pre-angled- you can almost apply it without using a putty knife but if the pressure isn't perfect the seal isn't going to be great.


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

You also may want to check out Aqua-glaze. I don't know if they sell it in your area but here it works great for spring painting. You can prime/paint over it not long after you glaze (i wait at least overnight). I have seen it shrink slightly before and i think that may depend on the environmental conditions during application. Speed wise it is much faster to apply than DAP 33. Good luck.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I've run into a lot of weird stuff instead of glazing
Even tube caulk


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Wonder putty is much better than Dap IMO, Dap is so g-dam sticky it's like trying to work with bubble gum, but then some of you may like that.


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

PlantainPainting said:


> You also may want to check out Aqua-glaze. I don't know if they sell it in your area but here it works great for spring painting. You can prime/paint over it not long after you glaze (i wait at least overnight). I have seen it shrink slightly before and i think that may depend on the environmental conditions during application. Speed wise it is much faster to apply than DAP 33. Good luck.


That sounds like what I am looking for, I know the 33 is going to take too much time, I haven't done many window glazings over the years, thank God.
This one has to be done luckily it is not 6 over 6 just two square panes with one divider mullion.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I am lucky to have glazed many many windows. There is very good money in glazing, if the customers are willing to pay for it. I use 33, always have, and love it. There are imitations, but nothing like 33 IMO. My biggest job was about 20 windows 9 over 9. I love it. Call me strange.


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

I too have glazed many many windows. You are correct Rich, DAP 33 seems to be the best. But you do have to wait quite awhile before you can paint the sash. I usually suggest glazing in the fall, letting the glazing sit until spring- then painting the sash. Nobody wants to do that anymore so they get Aqua-glaze. Also remember, here in on the coast DAP 33 provides an endless food source for mold and mildew. Aqua-glaze doesn't seem to attract mold and mildew.

20 9x9 sounds like fun especially when they are 3rd story windows. Right now I have 11 12x12 's to prepare and reglaze. I hope the customer is in for a BIG bill at the end of that.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

I usually use Dap 33, I would like to know where I can find the aqua-glaze, and does it work the same?


----------



## walkerpainting (Sep 17, 2015)

I also use Aqua Glaze, found it always to be perfect, if my workers don't have that then we use Dap 33 as well. Thanks for this info guys 

Long Island Painter


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

walkerpainting said:


> I also use Aqua Glaze, found it always to be perfect, if my workers don't have that then we use Dap 33 as well. Thanks for this info guys
> 
> Long Island Painter


 responding to a post that is 8 years old


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Rich said:


> I am lucky to have glazed many many windows. There is very good money in glazing, if the customers are willing to pay for it. I use 33, always have, and love it. There are imitations, but nothing like 33 IMO. My biggest job was about 20 windows 9 over 9. I love it. Call me strange.


 what is the best primer to put over Dap 33 and dap 1040?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Mike2coat said:


> what is the best primer to put over Dap 33 and dap 1040?


I have always used this one since before it was relabeled. Excellent adhesion over DAP 33 and SW glazing 66.

Expensive Yes. But the best oil primer for weathered wood.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

after about 8 gallons (complete exterior reglazing) I'm sticking with Sarco Multi-Glaze.
will only use dap 33 for repairs and nothing more. 

Halloween's around the corner and old threads are rising from the dead.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gotdibz said:


> after about 8 gallons (complete exterior reglazing) I'm sticking with Sarco Multi-Glaze. will only use dap 33 for repairs and nothing more. Halloween's around the corner and old threads are rising from the dead.


Really why not post on old threads? It's still there. If say glazing is ur concern pick up where they left off? Whenever it was. 
What's the search feature for? I think.
And u get to meet some new people. I like it when new old threads pop up myself. There's a whole another group of dudes there


----------



## 54pontiac (Jan 7, 2014)

And dudettes. I've found leaving 33 too long in the south it can crack, mildew, and deteriorate. I put a good oil primer over it as soon as possible and paint. I've also seen LOTS of tube caulk used on window glazing. People use what's around. I enjoy glazing and saving old windows--don't get me started on "replacement" windows...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

@54pontiac, what do ya think about replacement windows?:jester:


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

54pontiac said:


> And dudettes. I've found leaving 33 too long in the south it can crack, mildew, and deteriorate. I put a good oil primer over it as soon as possible and paint. I've also seen LOTS of tube caulk used on window glazing. People use what's around. I enjoy glazing and saving old windows--don't get me started on "replacement" windows...


Depending on the weather and where the windows are in terms of the amount of sun the receive, I usually prime them after 4-5 days. 

I've seen quite a few people use chalking, usually on the upper portion of the window if it isn't as accessible to get a glazing knife in there.


----------



## turnerspainting (Jan 26, 2020)

I also use Glaze, found it always to be perfect, if my guys don't have that then we use Dap 33 as well. Thanks for this info peeps.

Top Rated Painting Company in Long Island, NY | Turner's Painting


----------

